#  > Portal Under-Linux.Org >  > UnderLinux >  >  Para qual ip under-linux.org resolve para você ?

## MarcusMaciel

Pessoal poderiam resolver under-linux.org ?

Eu quero saber qual ip voces veem

Exemplo:



```
$ dig under-linux.org A
 
 
; <<>> DiG 9.7.0-P1 <<>> under-linux.org A
;; global options: +cmd
;; Got answer:
;; ->>HEADER<<- opcode: QUERY, status: NOERROR, id: 42706
;; flags: qr rd ra; QUERY: 1, ANSWER: 1, AUTHORITY: 0, ADDITIONAL: 0
 
 
;; QUESTION SECTION:
;under-linux.org.		IN	A
 
 
;; ANSWER SECTION:
under-linux.org.	33	IN	A	54.232.121.255
 
 
;; Query time: 0 msec
;; SERVER: 172.20.0.1#53(172.20.0.1)
;; WHEN: Tue May 20 22:35:20 2014
;; MSG SIZE  rcvd: 49
```

----------


## megabyte

[email protected]:~# dig under-linux.org A

; <<>> DiG 9.7.3 <<>> under-linux.org A
;; global options: +cmd
;; Got answer:
;; ->>HEADER<<- opcode: QUERY, status: NOERROR, id: 55536
;; flags: qr rd ra; QUERY: 1, ANSWER: 1, AUTHORITY: 4, ADDITIONAL: 4

;; QUESTION SECTION:
;under-linux.org. IN A

;; ANSWER SECTION:
under-linux.org. 20 IN A 54.227.255.17

;; AUTHORITY SECTION:
under-linux.org. 62808 IN NS ns-1331.awsdns-38.org.
under-linux.org. 62808 IN NS ns-672.awsdns-20.net.
under-linux.org. 62808 IN NS ns-1564.awsdns-03.co.uk.
under-linux.org. 62808 IN NS ns-470.awsdns-58.com.

;; ADDITIONAL SECTION:
ns-470.awsdns-58.com. 47537 IN A 205.251.193.214
ns-672.awsdns-20.net. 62808 IN A 205.251.194.160
ns-1331.awsdns-38.org. 155398 IN A 205.251.197.51
ns-1564.awsdns-03.co.uk. 62808 IN A 205.251.198.28

;; Query time: 12 msec
;; SERVER: 179.107.95.251#53(179.107.95.251)
;; WHEN: Tue May 20 23:10:28 2014
;; MSG SIZE rcvd: 250

----------


## rmj

Gostaria de saber qual a finalidade disto?

----------


## rubem

Hoje 54.227.255.17

Até uns dias atras era 54.232.121.255

54.232.121.255 respondia ping a 100-120mS
54.227.255.17 hoje responde ping a *240-250mS*

----------


## ricromero

Hoje: 54.232.121.255

tempo=61ms

----------


## MarcusMaciel

> Gostaria de saber qual a finalidade disto?


Olá @*rmj* temos 2 proxys, 1 no Brasil e 1 no US e dependendo da latência do local onde está seu servidor de DNS para os nossos servidores você será direcionado para 


54.232.121.255 Brasil
54.227.255.17 US

a finalidade é entender qual servidor você esta pegando e tentar entender o motivo caso não esteja pegando o do Brasil.

----------


## MarcusMaciel

> Hoje 54.227.255.17
> 
> Até uns dias atras era 54.232.121.255
> 
> 54.232.121.255 respondia ping a 100-120mS
> 54.227.255.17 hoje responde ping a *240-250mS*



Olá @*rubem*,

Qual servidor de dns você utiliza para sua rede ? Você usa algo local ou usa algo como opendns ?

----------


## rmj

54.227.255.17
155ms
dedicado embratel

----------


## MarcusMaciel

> 54.227.255.17
> 155ms
> dedicado embratel


 @*rmj* qual servidor de dns voce esta usando ? Você usa um da propria embratel, próprio ou algum publico como opendns ?

----------


## rmj

Eu uso o do google 8.8.8.8 mas a acho que a embratel pode estar redirecionando pq a lantecia dele é muito baixa em torno de 13ms.

----------


## MarcusMaciel

> Eu uso o do google 8.8.8.8 mas a acho que a embratel pode estar redirecionando pq a lantecia dele é muito baixa em torno de 13ms.


É nesse caso não esta sendo legal.. o Google esta resolvendo com o ip do proxy do US. Creio que se você estivesse usando um servidor de dns dentro do Brasil isto não estaria acontecendo.

Eu noto que mesmo o google tendo anycast ou seja a latencia sendo local ele esta seguindo uma rota mais longa para resolver este IP.

Exemplo:



```
dig @8.8.8.8 under-linux.org
 
 
; <<>> DiG 9.9.5-3-Ubuntu <<>> @8.8.8.8 under-linux.org
; (1 server found)
;; global options: +cmd
;; Got answer:
;; ->>HEADER<<- opcode: QUERY, status: NOERROR, id: 21400
;; flags: qr rd ra; QUERY: 1, ANSWER: 1, AUTHORITY: 0, ADDITIONAL: 1
 
 
;; OPT PSEUDOSECTION:
; EDNS: version: 0, flags:; udp: 512
;; QUESTION SECTION:
;under-linux.org.		IN	A
 
 
;; ANSWER SECTION:
under-linux.org.	10	IN	A	54.227.255.17
 
 
;; Query time: 129 msec
;; SERVER: 8.8.8.8#53(8.8.8.8)
;; WHEN: Wed May 21 13:45:12 UTC 2014
;; MSG SIZE  rcvd: 60
```

 

Já usando um DNS server local eu pego o ip do proxy do Brasil



```
dig under-linux.org
 
 
; <<>> DiG 9.9.5-3-Ubuntu <<>> under-linux.org
;; global options: +cmd
;; Got answer:
;; ->>HEADER<<- opcode: QUERY, status: NOERROR, id: 10165
;; flags: qr rd ra; QUERY: 1, ANSWER: 1, AUTHORITY: 0, ADDITIONAL: 1
 
 
;; OPT PSEUDOSECTION:
; EDNS: version: 0, flags:; udp: 4096
;; QUESTION SECTION:
;under-linux.org.		IN	A
 
 
;; ANSWER SECTION:
under-linux.org.	60	IN	A	54.232.121.255
 
 
;; Query time: 10 msec
;; SERVER: 172.16.0.23#53(172.16.0.23)
;; WHEN: Wed May 21 13:46:26 UTC 2014
;; MSG SIZE  rcvd: 60
```

----------


## RickBrito

DNS do Google



```
[[email protected]] > tool traceroute under-linux.org
 # ADDRESS                                 RT1   RT2   RT3   STATUS              
 1 201.10.196.82                           20ms  20ms  20ms                      
 2 200.199.193.139                         34ms  32ms  32ms                      
 3 200.199.193.159                         51ms  56ms  51ms  <MPLS:L=310000,E=0> 
 4 201.10.199.94                           47ms  47ms  47ms                      
 5 200.222.62.125                          90ms  91ms  87ms                      
 6 200.164.47.139                          148ms 131ms 131ms <MPLS:L=480698,E=0> 
 7 200.223.46.140                          208ms 208ms 226ms                     
 8 198.32.124.193                          209ms 216ms 209ms                     
 9 54.240.229.58                           213ms 235ms 232ms <MPLS:L=300816,E=0> 
10 54.240.229.44                           239ms 237ms 238ms <MPLS:L=301922,E=...
11 54.240.229.150                          238ms 237ms 236ms <MPLS:L=301975,E=...
12 0.0.0.0                                 0ms   0ms   0ms                       
13 72.21.220.102                           234ms 234ms 241ms                     
14 72.21.220.135                           236ms 234ms 234ms <MPLS:L=605072,E=0> 
15 72.21.222.85                            237ms 237ms 236ms                     
16 0.0.0.0                                 0ms   0ms   0ms                       
17 0.0.0.0                                 0ms   0ms   0ms                       
18 0.0.0.0                                 0ms   0ms   0ms                       
19 216.182.224.85                          234ms 241ms 246ms                     
20 0.0.0.0                                 0ms   0ms   0ms                       
21 0.0.0.0                                 0ms   0ms   0ms                       
22 0.0.0.0                                 0ms   0ms   0ms                       
23 0.0.0.0                                 0ms   0ms   0ms                       
24 0.0.0.0                                 0ms   0ms   0ms                       
25 0.0.0.0                                 0ms   0ms   0ms                       
26 0.0.0.0                                 0ms   0ms   0ms                       
27 0.0.0.0                                 0ms   0ms   0ms                       
28 0.0.0.0                                 0ms   0ms   0ms                       
29 54.227.255.17                           239ms 237ms 235ms
```

 
DNS da Oi



```
[[email protected]] > tool traceroute under-linux.org
 # ADDRESS                                 RT1   RT2   RT3   STATUS                                                                       
 1 201.10.196.82                           19ms  20ms  20ms                                                                               
 2 200.199.193.139                         34ms  31ms  35ms                                                                               
 3 200.199.193.159                         88ms  88ms  89ms  <MPLS:L=477408,E=0>                                                          
 4 177.2.192.71                            88ms  88ms  88ms  <MPLS:L=305792,E=0>                                                          
 5 177.2.196.184                           84ms  89ms  87ms                                                                               
 6 64.208.27.221                           112ms 85ms  88ms                                                                               
 7 67.16.176.34                            91ms  93ms  92ms                                                                               
 8 64.214.143.98                           89ms  90ms  90ms                                                                               
 9 177.72.240.135                          115ms 117ms 114ms <MPLS:L=300912,E=0>                                                          
10 177.72.240.153                          109ms 112ms 107ms                                                                              
11 177.71.128.11                           85ms  86ms  86ms                                                                               
12 0.0.0.0                                 0ms   0ms   0ms                                                                                
13 0.0.0.0                                 0ms   0ms   0ms                                                                                
14 0.0.0.0                                 0ms   0ms   0ms                                                                                
15 54.232.121.255                          102ms 89ms  103ms
```

----------


## rikarddo

DNS Google:
; <<>> DiG 9.8.4-rpz2+rl005.12-P1 <<>> under-linux.org A
;; global options: +cmd
;; Got answer:
;; ->>HEADER<<- opcode: QUERY, status: NOERROR, id: 42063
;; flags: qr rd ra; QUERY: 1, ANSWER: 1, AUTHORITY: 4, ADDITIONAL: 1

;; QUESTION SECTION:
;under-linux.org. IN A

;; ANSWER SECTION:
under-linux.org. 60 IN A 54.232.121.255

;; AUTHORITY SECTION:
under-linux.org. 86398 IN NS ns-1331.awsdns-38.org.
under-linux.org. 86398 IN NS ns-470.awsdns-58.com.
under-linux.org. 86398 IN NS ns-1564.awsdns-03.co.uk.
under-linux.org. 86398 IN NS ns-672.awsdns-20.net.

;; ADDITIONAL SECTION:
ns-1331.awsdns-38.org. 86398 IN A 205.251.197.51

;; Query time: 2355 msec
;; SERVER: 192.168.20.250#53(192.168.20.250)
;; WHEN: Wed May 21 11:50:20 2014
;; MSG SIZE rcvd: 202

----------


## rubem

> Olá @*rubem*,
> 
> Qual servidor de dns você utiliza para sua rede ? Você usa algo local ou usa algo como opendns ?


Testei agora, e tanto OpenDNS como Google estão resolvendo pros EUA.

Suspeito que a Amazon tem algum tipo de blacklist pra acesso aos sites, esses dias tive denovo o problema da semana passada, de uma conexão acessar uns sites da Amazon BR, e outras conexões (Link dedicado, inclusive) não acessar, com o mesmo DNS resolvem pro mesmo IP, mas uma conexão acessa e outra não (E estou num interior onda só tem 1 radio digital, e depois apenas 1 fibra, pra levar ambas as conexões ao mundo civilizado). HOJE uma ADSL da loja não acessa, por exemplo, ciadetalentos.com.br (Hospedada na Amazon), outras ADSL na mesma DSLAN acessam! Onde tem IP variável é só reiniciar que troca de IP e o acesso normaliza, mas onde tem IP fixo demora dias pra normalizar.

Não consigo muitos detalhes porque a Oi bloqueia o tracert nalgumas conexões (Nos links dedicados da antiga BrT, pelo visto) ou os roteadores velhos não permitem pacotes tão pequenos (MK tem tentativa de login da china o dia todo, não dá pra desabilitar firewall ou bloqueio pra flood/ddos).

----------


## MarcusMaciel

> Testei agora, e tanto OpenDNS como Google estão resolvendo pros EUA.
> 
> Suspeito que a Amazon tem algum tipo de blacklist pra acesso aos sites, esses dias tive denovo o problema da semana passada, de uma conexão acessar uns sites da Amazon BR, e outras conexões (Link dedicado, inclusive) não acessar, com o mesmo DNS resolvem pro mesmo IP, mas uma conexão acessa e outra não (E estou num interior onda só tem 1 radio digital, e depois apenas 1 fibra, pra levar ambas as conexões ao mundo civilizado). HOJE uma ADSL da loja não acessa, por exemplo, ciadetalentos.com.br (Hospedada na Amazon), outras ADSL na mesma DSLAN acessam! Onde tem IP variável é só reiniciar que troca de IP e o acesso normaliza, mas onde tem IP fixo demora dias pra normalizar.
> 
> Não consigo muitos detalhes porque a Oi bloqueia o tracert nalgumas conexões (Nos links dedicados da antiga BrT, pelo visto) ou os roteadores velhos não permitem pacotes tão pequenos (MK tem tentativa de login da china o dia todo, não dá pra desabilitar firewall ou bloqueio pra flood/ddos).



Sim ambos vão resolver pro IP que esta no EUA, caso queira usar um DNS aberto nacional recomendo usar o

http://www.gigadns.com.br/, ou você pode criar seu próprio DNS server ou Usar o servidor de DNS do seu provedor de serviços (Embratel, Telefonica, GVT), pois todos eles tem servidores de DNS abertos para clientese estão localizados no Brasil logo irão resolver localmente, caso continue usando o Google ou OpenDNS infelizmente o site será acessado no EUA.

----------


## MarcusMaciel

@*Arthur Bernardes*; como imaginei,

GigaDNS como está no Brasil está resolvendo corretamente.

----------


## Pirigoso

eu tenho servidor de dns próprio

; <<>> DiG 9.7.3 <<>> under-linux.org A
;; global options: +cmd
;; Got answer:
;; ->>HEADER<<- opcode: QUERY, status: NOERROR, id: 32617
;; flags: qr rd ra; QUERY: 1, ANSWER: 1, AUTHORITY: 4, ADDITIONAL: 3


;; QUESTION SECTION:
;under-linux.org. IN A


;; ANSWER SECTION:
under-linux.org. 60 IN A 54.232.121.255


;; AUTHORITY SECTION:
under-linux.org. 172727 IN NS ns-1331.awsdns-38.org.
under-linux.org. 172727 IN NS ns-470.awsdns-58.com.
under-linux.org. 172727 IN NS ns-1564.awsdns-03.co.uk.
under-linux.org. 172727 IN NS ns-672.awsdns-20.net.


;; ADDITIONAL SECTION:
ns-470.awsdns-58.com. 170531 IN A 205.251.193.214
ns-672.awsdns-20.net. 172727 IN A 205.251.194.160
ns-1564.awsdns-03.co.uk. 172727 IN A 205.251.198.28



cade o IPV6?

----------


## MarcusMaciel

@*Pirigoso*; infelizmente a Amazon ainda não esta provendo ipv6 para EC2. Creio que num futuro proximo eles venham a liberar...

----------


## mjmmarcus2

54.232.121.255

Dia 25/05/2014

----------

